# MV australind



## Banni (Aug 27, 2005)

I am looking for info for the MV Australind, built by Bartram and Sons Ltd, Sunderland. Can find some scant info but would like a little more.

Do any of your good selves have any further info. I have been on the gallery and got alittle info.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Ray Mac (Sep 22, 2007)

Banni said:


> I am looking for info for the MV Australind, built by Bartram and Sons Ltd, Sunderland. Can find some scant info but would like a little more.
> 
> Do any of your good selves have any further info. I have been on the gallery and got alittle info.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Sailed on the Australind maiden voyage from Sunderland to NZ.

Photo in the gallery, just go into seach and add name.

Ray


----------



## IAINT (Mar 31, 2008)

*MV Australind*

Hi, Joined the Australind in London on the 30/5/80 as R/O...sailed for
Bombay then on to the Greek Island of Syros where vessel was handed
over to the Cubans on 1/9/80.

Regards
Iain T


----------



## shipmate17 (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi.
AUSTRALIND id 5031183. built 1961 by Bartram & Sons. South Dock. grt 8459. 1975. JOHANNA U. 1983 ARABIAN MERCHANT. 1984 LEMONIA. scrapped Pusan. 10/6/84.


----------

